# Ho bisogno di aiuto !!



## Old jamesbond (13 Gennaio 2008)

Sono nuovo del forum, non mi vergogno a a dirvi che scrivo per la prima volta perchè ha bisogno di aiuto, ho bisogno di capire, cercherò di raccontare la mia storia il più brevemente possibile, ovviamente ritengo di essere stato Tradito.
Ho 42 anni e sono sposato da 11 + 11 anni di fidanzamento fanno 22 negli ultimi anni il rapporto con mia moglie si è molto raffreddato, lei ha cominciato a frequantare corsi e locali di balli latini, io no, un poco perchè non amo 
ballare e un poco perchè abbiamo un figlio di 8 anni ed è materialmente impossibile lasciarlo da qualcuno.
Lei esce regolarmente 3 sere a settimana per questa sua passione e rientra tardi 3-4-5 del mattino, in principio ero felice che avesse trovato un interesse perchè obbiettivemente non aveva nessun hobby e credo avesse bisogno di qualcosa al di fuori della famiglia.
Come vi dicevo i ns rapporti si sono raffreddati, a tale punto che prima del 26 novembre 2007 l'ultima volta che avevamo fatto sesso risale al 3 luglio 2007 e a ritroso forse un paio di volte da luglio al gennaio precedente.
Lei ha sempre giustificato questa cosa come una normalità, dopo tanti anni di rapporto questa mancanza di desiderio per lei è normale, ovviamente non lo è per me, io continuo a desiderarla ma andare ad elemosinare ogni volta mi ha tolto il piacere del sesso, comunque quando lo facciamo lei è distante e lo facciamo in modo meccanico senza alcun trasporto da parte sua, non credo che mi abbia più toccato il pene con le mani da almeno un paio di anni, ma secondo voi è normale ??
Il fatto; una sera che lei usciva, le ho infilato l'Mp3 di mio figlio in macchina (è anche registratore vocale) ed ho scoperto che dopo il ballo si è vista con qualcuno, un uomo.
Ho controllato il tabulato delle sue telefonate ed ho scoperto che chiama regolarmente questo uomo da un anno, 5 -6 telefonate al giorno + decine di messaggi.
L'ho affrontata senza fare ulteriori indagini, in un primo momento ha negato tutto, poi alle strette ha ammesso che ha frequentato questa persona 2 o 3 volte, ma sono solo amici e non è mai successo nulla tra di loro.
Le ho creduto, voglio crederle, ne ho bisogno, però.........................
Però non riesco a spiegarmi il suo comportamento, se è vero che non è innamorata di quest'uomo come mai questa distanza da me, non riesco a ricordarmi quando sia stata l'ultima volta che mi si è avvicinata per farmi un gesto affettuoso, o per darmi un bacio.
La domanda è questa, è possibile che una donna sana di 39 anni non abbia più voglia di fare sesso ?? 
Io so che noi maschi siamo fatti diversamente, siamo sempre pronti, però è possibile che una donna annulli così il suo desiderio, ed in questo caso è normale o c'è qualche cosa che non va??
Scusatemi se sono stato troppo lungo e noioso, avrei ancora mille cose e particolari da dirvi, in caso interessi a qualcuno sarò ben lieto di parlarvene ancora e in modo più approfondito, ma in buona sostanza c'è qualcuno che sa rispondermi, mi rivolgo sopratutto alle donne perchè noi maschietti, si sà, di donne non ci abbiamo mai capito una mazza.


----------



## Iago (13 Gennaio 2008)

*!!!!!!*

...le donne non si capiscono, si amano.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Gennaio 2008)

James ...tu forse non ci vuoi ancora credere ...ma nel tuo racconto manca solo biancheria intima nuova che non usa con te e poi ...di vederli insieme.
Credo proprio che non ci siano dubbi sul fatto che tua moglie ti tradisce.
Tu cosa vuoi?
Ti va bene far finta?
Vuoi scuoterla e recuperare?


----------



## Mari' (13 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> James ...tu forse non ci vuoi ancora credere ...ma nel tuo racconto manca solo biancheria intima nuova che non usa con te e poi ...di vederli insieme.
> * Credo proprio che non ci siano dubbi sul fatto che tua moglie ti tradisce.*
> Tu cosa vuoi?
> Ti va bene far finta?
> Vuoi scuoterla e recuperare?



AZZZ Persa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Te l'azzumi tu la responzabilita' eh?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> AZZZ Persa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Insomma torna all'alba tre volte alla settimana ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  con lui non fa sesso 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...a un "conoscente" telefona 5 volte al giorno più messaggi...


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Gennaio 2008)

*Benvenuto..*



jamesbond ha detto:


> Sono nuovo del forum, non mi vergogno a a dirvi che scrivo per la prima volta perchè ha bisogno di aiuto, ho bisogno di capire, cercherò di raccontare la mia storia il più brevemente possibile, ovviamente ritengo di essere stato Tradito.
> Ho 42 anni e sono sposato da 11 + 11 anni di fidanzamento fanno 22 negli ultimi anni il rapporto con mia moglie si è molto raffreddato, lei ha cominciato a frequantare corsi e locali di balli latini, io no, un poco perchè non amo
> ballare e un poco perchè abbiamo un figlio di 8 anni ed è materialmente impossibile lasciarlo da qualcuno.
> Lei esce regolarmente 3 sere a settimana per questa sua passione e rientra tardi 3-4-5 del mattino, in principio ero felice che avesse trovato un interesse perchè obbiettivemente non aveva nessun hobby e credo avesse bisogno di qualcosa al di fuori della famiglia.
> ...


 
Beh, dai, proprio una mazza no...almeno non tutti!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vi può essere un raffreddamento e le donne ok, non sempre han i nostri impulsi e i nostri tempi...ma il tuo mi pare ormai proprio un matrimonio bianco.

Quanto al credere che non abbia fatto nulla dopo un anno che frequenta così assiduamente questa persona...se proprio vuoi, fallo, ma sai bene che te la stai raccontando vero?

Ma al di là di ciò che è per lei...se è a te che non va bene, perchè lo accetti? 

Impossibile recidere quel cordone che ti lega a lei?

Tu mai avuto interesse per qualcun'altra?


----------



## Verena67 (13 Gennaio 2008)

benvenuto caro amico.

E' indubbio, lei ti tradisce, e con Mucho Gusto.

Il sesso una donna smette di desiderarlo quando vuole farlo con un altro uomo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





La passione del ballo non giustifica lo star fuori 3 notti a settimana, con un figlio piccolo: SEI SUO CORREO. NON DOVEVI PERMETTERLE TUTTA QUESTA LIBERTA'.

A quanto pare tua moglie e l'"amico" stanno bene così, senno' avrebbero già rotto.

Sei tu l'elemento che puo' fare la differenza.

Come?!

SBATTILA FUORI DI CASA. SENZA PREAVVISO. VALIGE FUORI.

E poi vediamo la signora se non si da' un po' da fare...

Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...le donne non si capiscono, si amano.


 
Sarà per quello che poi ci ritroviamo col c..o per terra?!?!


----------



## Old jamesbond (13 Gennaio 2008)

Grazie per la risposta PERSA/RITROVATA, 
ovviamente non posso più fare finta, però prima di buttare nel cesso il mio matrimonio voglio essere sicuro che mi tradisce, purtroppo non ho avuto il sangue freddo di aspettare e raccogliere altre prove e l'ho affrontata, ovviamente adesso è molto più difficile da controllare e non sò se ne avrò la forza.
Vorrei recuperare il rapporto ma come ?? Le ho anche proposto di andare da qualcuno in terapia insieme, si è rifiutata.


----------



## Mari' (13 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Insomma torna all'alba tre volte alla settimana ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















   si ho capito  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  pero' sto poveretto lo spedisci subito al patibolo  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   un po di PAT PAT ... e poi giu' la testa.  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Che diamine!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Grazie per la risposta PERSA/RITROVATA,
> ovviamente non posso più fare finta, però prima di buttare nel cesso il mio matrimonio voglio essere sicuro che mi tradisce, purtroppo non ho avuto il sangue freddo di aspettare e raccogliere altre prove e l'ho affrontata, ovviamente adesso è molto più difficile da controllare e non sò se ne avrò la forza.
> Vorrei recuperare il rapporto ma come ?? Le ho anche proposto di andare da qualcuno in terapia insieme, si è rifiutata.


Qui trovi traditi e traditori e ...tutti esperti   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io sono una tradita e so quanto è duro accettare la realtà e ti garantisco che io avevo un'apparenza insospettabile con marito sempre a casa e sesso regolare...
Capisco la tua difficoltà ad accettare la realtà e pure il desiderio di raddrizzare il tuo matrimonio.
Ma cosa vuoi raddrizzare?
Cosa c'è che ti va bene del tuo matrimonio?


----------



## MariLea (13 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Grazie per la risposta PERSA/RITROVATA,
> ovviamente non posso più fare finta, però prima di buttare nel cesso il mio matrimonio voglio essere sicuro che mi tradisce, purtroppo non ho avuto il sangue freddo di aspettare e raccogliere altre prove e l'ho affrontata, ovviamente adesso è molto più difficile da controllare e non sò se ne avrò la forza.
> Vorrei recuperare il rapporto ma come ?? Le ho anche proposto di andare da qualcuno in terapia insieme, si è rifiutata.


forse se prendi una babysitter ed esci con lei... risparmi pure...


----------



## Verena67 (13 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Qui trovi traditi e traditori e ...tutti esperti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
l'unica cosa raddrizzabile infatti è che si liberi di lei....oppure la domini con pugno di ferro. Non sembra lei abbia la forza di volontà per scegliere in correttezza e integrità 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Old jamesbond (13 Gennaio 2008)

grazie a tutti per le risposte,
per Verena, lei dice che ha rotto con l'altro, cioè non c'è mai stato nulla se non l'amicizia, e che comunque non lo sente più e non lo vede più, difficile da verificare però l'ho già beccata una seconda volta che lui l'ha chiamata, ovviamnete lei ha omesso di dirmelo, purtroppo la qualità della registrazione non mi ha permesso di capire cosa si dicevano


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> l'unica cosa raddrizzabile infatti è che si liberi di lei....oppure la domini con pugno di ferro. Non sembra lei abbia la forza di volontà per scegliere in correttezza e integrità
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sarà sposato anche l'altro e vogliono un rapporto "romantico" così e ...matrimonio di facciata di cui lamentarsi tra loro e potersi sentire pure "sacrificati"!


----------



## MariLea (13 Gennaio 2008)

ovviamente intendevo esci con tua moglie (non con la baby sitter..)


----------



## Mari' (13 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ovviamente intendevo esci con tua moglie (non con la baby sitter..)


... non ci avevo fatto caso  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ora si che ci rido


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ovviamente intendevo esci con tua moglie (non con la baby sitter..)


Secondo me fa meglio ad uscire con la baby sitter!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	



















J.B. scusa le battute, ma lo si fa anche per sdrammatizzare...


----------



## Old jamesbond (13 Gennaio 2008)

Scusa Persa/ritrovata, non riesco a quaotare i messaggi, quindi faccio fatica a rispondere, comunque sì pare che "l'altro" sia sposato con prole e pure felice del suo matrimonio e innamorato di sua moglie


----------



## MariLea (13 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... non ci avavo fatto caso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


infatti.. rileggendomi


----------



## Iago (13 Gennaio 2008)

*...*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sarà per quello che poi ci ritroviamo col c..o per terra?!?!





































...me l'ha tirata, non ho potuto fermarmi






































James...non sai quanto ti capisco e ti sono solidale, e non sentire chi dice che è anche colpa tua e devi sbatterla fuori casa...non la dobbiamo fare semplice, anch'io credo che siete al capolinea, e c'hai poco da fare, se non quella di iniziare ad accettare la cosa, si dovrebbe parlare, dialogare, ma...in questi casi proprio i coniugi sono gli ultimi che riescono a farlo

...per ora resisti! ...e fai benissimo a restare con tuo figlio quando lei deve uscire...se ti rendi indisponibile, magari lo accompagnerà da qualcuno...meglio che stia con te


----------



## Mari' (13 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Secondo me fa meglio ad *uscire con la baby sitter*!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Che bei consigli che dai tu eh


----------



## Old jamesbond (13 Gennaio 2008)

scusate come faccio a quotare i vs. post ??

Comunque grazie, l'umorismo va benissimo, ho il morale sotto i tacchi e avrei proprio bisogno di ridere


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Gennaio 2008)

*J.B. seriamente...*



jamesbond ha detto:


> Scusa Persa/ritrovata, non riesco a quaotare i messaggi, quindi faccio fatica a rispondere, comunque sì pare che "l'altro" sia sposato con prole e pure felice del suo matrimonio e innamorato di sua moglie


Ho frequentato corsi di ballo latino americano (tango) e ti posso dire che spesso si creano "coppie" che dal ballo poi traslano nella vita reale l'intesa che si crea che ti assicuro possa essere qualcosa di davvero magnetico! 

Ma nn ho capito se anche lui frequenta quei balli o se quelli son la scusa con cui esce e fa le tre-quattro del mattino (i corsi finiscono cmque sempre prima!)


----------



## MariLea (13 Gennaio 2008)

*James*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Secondo me fa meglio ad uscire con la baby sitter!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


infatti James...
che nick intrigante... come mai James Bond?


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> scusate come faccio a quotare i vs. post ??
> 
> Comunque grazie, l'umorismo va benissimo, ho il morale sotto i tacchi e avrei proprio bisogno di ridere


Basta cliccare sul quadratino in basso a dx del messaggio che vuoi postare..


----------



## Mari' (13 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> infatti.. rileggendomi


Pero' tornando al soggetto ... tre volte alla settimana, latino americano (se non sbaglio) stanca eh


----------



## Mari' (13 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ho frequentato corsi di ballo latino americano (tango) e ti posso dire che spesso si creano "coppie" che dal ballo poi traslano nella vita reale l'intesa che si crea che ti assicuro possa essere qualcosa di davvero magnetico!
> 
> Ma nn ho capito se anche lui frequenta quei balli o se quelli son la scusa con cui esce e fa le tre-quattro del mattino (i corsi finiscono cmque sempre prima!)


... poi c'e' il dopo scuola, i compiti  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   aivogliaaaa


----------



## MariLea (13 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...me l'ha tirata, non ho potuto fermarmi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma chi sei il compagno di danza della moglie di James?


----------



## Old jamesbond (13 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ho frequentato corsi di ballo latino americano (tango) e ti posso dire che spesso si creano "coppie" che dal ballo poi traslano nella vita reale l'intesa che si crea che ti assicuro possa essere qualcosa di davvero magnetico!
> 
> Ma nn ho capito se anche lui frequenta quei balli o se quelli son la scusa con cui esce e fa le tre-quattro del mattino (i corsi finiscono cmque sempre prima!)


Pare che lui frequentasse gli stessi locali, però lei mi ha detto che lui non balla, secondo me va lì solo per cuccare.

Se su mia moglie qualche dubbio mi è rimasto, lui sono certo che vuole/voleva solo scoparsela, nessun uomo di 40 anni spreca così tanto tempo e soldi solo pur_parlè


----------



## Old jamesbond (13 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> infatti James...
> che nick intrigante... come mai James Bond?


Perche mi sono dovuto improvvisare investigatore, da lì il nome banale vero ?


----------



## Mari' (13 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> scusate come faccio a quotare i vs. post ??
> 
> * Comunque grazie, l'umorismo va benissimo, ho il morale sotto i tacchi e avrei proprio bisogno di ridere*



Aspetta a domani (ch'e' lunedi), sai che risate ...


----------



## MariLea (13 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Pare che lui frequentasse gli stessi locali, però lei mi ha detto che lui non balla, secondo me va lì solo per cuccare.
> 
> Se su mia moglie qualche dubbio mi è rimasto, lui sono certo che vuole/voleva solo scoparsela, nessun uomo di 40 anni spreca così tanto tempo e soldi solo pur_parlè


esattamente... ti sei risposto da solo...
ascoltami, d'ora in poi esci con tua moglie e vedi come va...


----------



## Old jamesbond (13 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... poi c'e' il dopo scuola, i compiti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai ragione, proprio oggi mi ha detto che dovrebbe uscire anche domani sera per fare dei ripassi con altri del corso (e fanno 4 alla settimana) Ovviamante mi sono straincazzato e me ne sono andato, vedremo come va a finire.
La soluzione di impedirgli di uscire non risolve nulla.


----------



## Old jamesbond (13 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> esattamente... ti sei risposto da solo...
> ascoltami, d'ora in poi esci con tua moglie e vedi come va...


Le ho persino proposto di imparare a ballare per accompagnarla, qualche volta ma ho la netta impressione che non mi voglia nel suo nuovo mondo.

Conoscete la canzone di Elio "servi della gleba" beh, mi manca solo la scopa in culo


----------



## MariLea (13 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Hai ragione, proprio oggi mi ha detto che dovrebbe uscire anche domani sera per fare dei ripassi con altri del corso (e fanno 4 alla settimana) Ovviamante mi sono straincazzato e me ne sono andato, vedremo come va a finire.
> La soluzione di impedirgli di uscire non risolve nulla.


a costo che porti anche il bambino... domani vacci anche tu e vedrai che i ripassi finiranno prima del solito orario...
comincia ad uscire con lei tutte le volte... e fatti un'idea...
come potrebbe impedirti di uscire con lei?


----------



## Verena67 (13 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sarà sposato anche l'altro e vogliono un rapporto "romantico" così e ...matrimonio di facciata di cui lamentarsi tra loro e potersi sentire pure "sacrificati"!



Exactament! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Era proprio quello che intendevo.

James, sapessi le palle che si raccontano ai mariti...anche quelli migliori! 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Bacio!


----------



## Mari' (13 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> a costo che porti anche il bambino... domani vacci anche tu e vedrai che i ripassi finiranno prima del solito orario...
> comincia ad uscire con lei tutte le volte... e fatti un'idea...
> come potrebbe impedirti di uscire con lei?


BRAVA! ... almeno le intossica le serate DANZANTI  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   sai che risate  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Fallo James


----------



## Old jamesbond (13 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> a costo che porti anche il bambino... domani vacci anche tu e vedrai che i ripassi finiranno prima del solito orario...
> comincia ad uscire con lei tutte le volte... e fatti un'idea...
> come potrebbe impedirti di uscire con lei?


Dopo la prima volta che l'ho affrontata, ha pianto due giorni, lei dice per la disperazione di avermi fatto soffrire, io temo che avesse paura che gli impedissi di uscire.

L'ho pregata di dirmi la verità, tanto se è finita è solo questione di tempo, dopo tanti anni almeno un poco di onestà me la deve, però ha negato fino alla noia.

Come si dice "il fosso è fatto da due sponde" sicuramente da parte mia ci sono delle responsabilità, però io ho cercato di affrontare con lei la discussione e di chiederle cosa faccio che non va bene ma non siamo arrivati a nulla, lei dice che va tutto bene e che non ci sono problemi.


----------



## Iago (13 Gennaio 2008)

*.......*



mailea ha detto:


> a costo che porti anche il bambino... domani vacci anche tu e vedrai che i ripassi finiranno prima del solito orario...
> comincia ad uscire con lei tutte le volte... e fatti un'idea...
> come potrebbe impedirti di uscire con lei?


se se...buonanottee


----------



## Verena67 (13 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Pare che lui frequentasse gli stessi locali, però lei mi ha detto che lui non balla, secondo me va lì solo per cuccare.
> 
> Se su mia moglie qualche dubbio mi è rimasto, lui sono certo che vuole/voleva solo scoparsela, *nessun uomo di 40 anni spreca così tanto tempo e soldi solo pur_parlè*


 
Mica detto!


C'è chi parla per anni del suo triste destino d'ammogliato e non conclude una fava! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Non hai idea di quante perversioni ci sono in giro! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Pero' si  di solito si tromba ANCHE...ma ANCHE, ricordatelo, non SOLO!

Non essere ingenuo! I tradimenti i piu' delle volte sono soprattutto EMOZIONALI!

Bacio!


----------



## MariLea (13 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Dopo la prima volta che l'ho affrontata, ha pianto due giorni, lei dice per la disperazione di avermi fatto soffrire, io temo che avesse paura che gli impedissi di uscire.
> 
> L'ho pregata di dirmi la verità, tanto se è finita è solo questione di tempo, dopo tanti anni almeno un poco di onestà me la deve, però ha negato fino alla noia.
> 
> Come si dice "il fosso è fatto da due sponde" sicuramente da parte mia ci sono delle responsabilità, però io ho cercato di affrontare con lei la discussione e di chiederle cosa faccio che non va bene ma non siamo arrivati a nulla, lei dice che va tutto bene e che non ci sono problemi.


le parole stanno a zero...
o condividete pure il tempo libero e gli svaghi.. o non ne uscite dalla situazione... e tu stai a roderti nel dubbio a casa...


----------



## Old jamesbond (13 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mica detto!
> 
> 
> C'è chi parla per anni del suo triste destino d'ammogliato e non conclude una fava!
> ...


Possibile ?? ma improbabile, comunque anche solo la necessità di vedere qualcuno di nascosto non è sana, c'è sicuro sotto qualcosa che lei non vuole ammettere, non ha detto nulla di questa storia nemmeno alle sue care amiche (tutte scapole) non può essere così innocente


----------



## Old jamesbond (13 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> le parole stanno a zero...
> o condividete pure il tempo libero e gli svaghi.. o non ne uscite dalla situazione... e tu stai a roderti nel dubbio a casa...


Il tempo libero di uno corrisponde all'impegno dell'altro, almeno per quanto riguarda le uscite notturne, sai con il bimbo........., io esco regolarmente il venerdì sera a cena con gli amici, lei il merc,giov e sabato.


----------



## Old jamesbond (13 Gennaio 2008)

Scusate devo mollare, ci sentiamo domani grazie a tutti


----------



## Mari' (13 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Scusate devo mollare, ci sentiamo domani grazie a tutti



Ciao, mi raccomando facci sapere come procede


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (13 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Possibile ?? ma improbabile, comunque anche solo la necessità di vedere qualcuno di nascosto non è sana, c'è sicuro sotto qualcosa che lei non vuole ammettere, non ha detto nulla di questa storia nemmeno alle sue care amiche (tutte scapole) non può essere così innocente


Ascolta, devi trovare il modo di smascherarla, visto che presa con le buone o con le cattive non ti dice nulla.
Prendi una babysitter.
Pedinala, compra un microfono spia...fai qualsiasi cosa, ma è un tuo diritto sapere la verità.
Non sto dicendo che lei sia la cattiva e tu il povero illuso, assolutamente, ma soltanto sapendo la verità potrai affrontarla meglio e sbattergli in faccia le tue insoddisfazioni, sperando che lei si decida a fare altrettanto, altrimenti finchè continuerete a giocare sporco, non vedo risoluzione al vostro problema.
Dato anche che lei rifiuta la terapia, e non vuole farti entrare nel suo mondo.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Hai ragione, proprio oggi mi ha detto che dovrebbe uscire anche domani sera per fare dei ripassi con altri del corso (e fanno 4 alla settimana) Ovviamante mi sono straincazzato e me ne sono andato, vedremo come va a finire.
> *La soluzione di impedirgli di uscire non risolve nulla*.


*Ma almeno le farebbe capire che la misura per te è colma!*




jamesbond ha detto:


> Le ho persino proposto di imparare a ballare per accompagnarla, qualche volta ma *ho la netta impressione che non mi voglia nel suo nuovo mondo.*
> 
> Conoscete la canzone di Elio "servi della gleba" beh, *mi manca solo la scopa in culo*


*Mi dai l'impressione di esser un pò troppo arrendevole ai suoi voleri...in un matrimonio equilibrato non credi si dovrebbe mediare frsa le esigenze di ENTRAMBI?* 



jamesbond ha detto:


> Dopo la prima volta che l'ho affrontata, ha pianto due giorni, lei dice per la disperazione di avermi fatto soffrire, io temo che avesse paura che gli impedissi di uscire.
> 
> L'ho pregata di dirmi la verità, tanto se è finita è solo questione di tempo, dopo tanti anni almeno un poco di onestà me la deve, però ha negato fino alla noia.
> 
> Come si dice "il fosso è fatto da due sponde" *sicuramente da parte mia ci sono delle responsabilità*, però io ho cercato di affrontare con lei la discussione e di chiederle cosa faccio che non va bene ma non siamo arrivati a nulla, lei dice che va tutto bene e che non ci sono problemi.


*Quali sarebbero?*

*Anche prima non hai risposto se TU hai avuto interesse anche in passato per qualcun'altra?  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (13 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Il tempo libero di uno corrisponde all'impegno dell'altro, almeno per quanto riguarda le uscite notturne, sai con il bimbo........., io esco regolarmente il venerdì sera a cena con gli amici, lei il merc,giov e sabato.


Non va...non va... e il tempo per voi due come coppia dove lo ritagliate...


----------



## Verena67 (13 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Il tempo libero di uno corrisponde all'impegno dell'altro, almeno per quanto riguarda le uscite notturne, sai con il bimbo........., io esco regolarmente il venerdì sera a cena con gli amici, lei il merc,giov e sabato.



Ecchelolà! E che condivisione è?!

mah....










Bacio


----------



## MariLea (13 Gennaio 2008)

qualcosa non mi convince...


----------



## Mari' (13 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> qualcosa non mi convince...



Cosa?


----------



## Iago (13 Gennaio 2008)

*...*



mailea ha detto:


> qualcosa non mi convince...



.


----------



## Iago (13 Gennaio 2008)

*...*



Mari' ha detto:


> Cosa?



...forse che non si arriva a 3 sere alla settimana e si litiga prima??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Hai ragione, proprio oggi mi ha detto che dovrebbe uscire anche domani sera per fare dei ripassi con altri del corso (e fanno 4 alla settimana) Ovviamante mi sono straincazzato e me ne sono andato, vedremo come va a finire.
> La soluzione di impedirgli di uscire non risolve nulla.


*Forse dovresti impedirle di rientrare...*








jamesbond ha detto:


> Dopo la prima volta che l'ho affrontata, ha pianto due giorni, lei dice per la disperazione di avermi fatto soffrire, io temo che avesse paura che gli impedissi di uscire.
> 
> *L'ho pregata di dirmi la verità, tanto se è finita è solo questione di tempo, dopo tanti anni almeno un poco di onestà me la deve, però ha negato fino alla noia.*
> 
> Come si dice "il fosso è fatto da due sponde" sicuramente da parte mia ci sono delle responsabilità, però io ho cercato di affrontare con lei la discussione e di chiederle cosa faccio che non va bene ma non siamo arrivati a nulla, lei dice che va tutto bene e che non ci sono problemi.


*Il gusto del tradimento per molti sta nel tradire e di conseguenza non rispettare la lealtà è fisiologico. Poi se lui è sposato la sincerità le creerebbe un bel po' di difficoltà logistiche...così non devo nemmeno pagare una baby sitter... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


jamesbond ha detto:


> Possibile ?? ma improbabile, comunque anche solo la necessità di vedere qualcuno di nascosto non è sana, c'è sicuro sotto qualcosa che lei non vuole ammettere, non ha detto nulla di questa storia nemmeno alle sue care amiche (tutte scapole) non può essere così innocente


*Che ne sai di cosa sanno le sue amiche ...mica lo direbbero certo a te...*








jamesbond ha detto:


> Il tempo libero di uno corrisponde all'impegno dell'altro, almeno per quanto riguarda le uscite notturne, sai con il bimbo........., io esco regolarmente il venerdì sera a cena con gli amici, lei il merc,giov e sabato.


*E voi insieme quando ci state?*
*Cosa fate insieme? 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Mari' (13 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...forse che non si arriva a 3 sere alla settimana e si litiga prima??


Dici?


----------



## Iago (13 Gennaio 2008)

*eeh*



Mari' ha detto:


> Dici?



...io la prima sera avrei fatto casino (e l'ho fatto!...ed eccomi qua)


----------



## Old Cat (13 Gennaio 2008)

da me i balli latino americani si svolgono in una, al massimo due lezioni la settimana di un ora e mezzo circa ciascuna.
Si torna a dormire a casa.



è facile , sai dove va a ballare, esci e inseguila.


----------



## Tr@deUp (13 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> benvenuto caro amico.
> 
> E' indubbio, lei ti tradisce, e con Mucho Gusto.
> 
> ...


Concordo e sottoscrivo.

Anche perché tanti anni fa una giovane donna andava a dei corsi di ballo tre volte a settimana e chissà perché ogni volta che ero dalle sue parti per lavoro invece si vedeva con me...


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> BRAVA! ... almeno le intossica le serate DANZANTI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


ragazzi, io non volevo sghignazzare...ma non ce l'ho fatta piu' arrivata a questo punto..


James, carissimo amico, innanzi tutto benevenuto.

Per un attimo con questo nik ho creduto che tu fossi un mio amico, ma cosi non è, motivo per cui mi stai simpatico due volte.

Acchiappa la baby sitter , aspetta ad uscirci con lei , e osservala.

Se mi chiedi un mio parere questo è assolutamente sovrapponibile a quello che ti hanno dato i miei amici crotali...lei con questo signore ci balla ecccome...ovviamente non poteva dirti il contrario...non si va a ballare per ritornare sistematicamente alle due, tre di notte...

E il fatto che lei sia cosi freddda nei tuoi confronti...è solo un rafforzativo.

E il fatto che non abbia accettato una terapia ....altro elemento che rafforza la convinzione mia che questa ragazza le idee non se le voglia chiarire insieme a te, ma senza di te...perchè questo è il punto.

In se'...iil magnetismo di cui parlava fedifrago è comprensibile, e potrebbe esserlo anche una fulminata passeggera per il neoballerino di turno, ma quello che fa la differenza è il rendersi conto che nella relazione qualcosa non va e cercare INSIEME il rimedio conseguente, dopo aver individuato la causa.

Bond, acchiappa l'auto e intossicala come ti ha scritto mari..e se si incazza...perchè secondo  me accadrà...beh...siamo qui...in questa barca ognuno di noi in modo e in forma diversa magari ha vissuto la tua stessa paura...quindi coraggio...e rema...solo non sei.


----------



## MariLea (13 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Hai ragione, proprio oggi mi ha detto che dovrebbe uscire anche domani sera per fare dei ripassi con altri del corso (e fanno 4 alla settimana) Ovviamante mi sono straincazzato e me ne sono andato, vedremo come va a finire.
> La soluzione di impedirgli di uscire non risolve nulla.





jamesbond ha detto:


> Dopo la prima volta che l'ho affrontata, ha pianto due giorni, lei dice per la disperazione di avermi fatto soffrire, io temo che avesse paura che gli impedissi di uscire.
> 
> L'ho pregata di dirmi la verità, tanto se è finita è solo questione di tempo, dopo tanti anni almeno un poco di onestà me la deve, però ha negato fino alla noia.
> 
> Come si dice "il fosso è fatto da due sponde" sicuramente da parte mia ci sono delle responsabilità, però io ho cercato di affrontare con lei la discussione e di chiederle cosa faccio che non va bene ma non siamo arrivati a nulla, lei dice che va tutto bene e che non ci sono problemi.


Scommetto che appena lui esce con lei tutte le volte... gli orari di lezione si accorciano e diminuisce la frequenza settimanale...
Si accettano scommesse...


----------



## Mari' (13 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Scommetto che appena lui esce con lei tutte le volte... gli orari di lezione si accorciano e diminuisce la frequenza settimanale...
> Si accettano scommesse...


Sono d'accordo.

Affare fatto.


----------



## Old Angel (13 Gennaio 2008)

Certo che con gli orari che fanno a quel corso...avranno tutti un fisico alla Mike Tison 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Mi consola sapere di non essere l'unico ingenuo


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (13 Gennaio 2008)

Dalle mie parti, i corsi durano un'oretta. In genere le scuole di ballo organizzano serata presso locali, si mettono d'accordo e gli portano i corsisti.
In questo modo le sale sono sempre piene in un certo giorno della settimana, e i corsisti hanno modo di esercitarsi sul campo.
Ti posso assicurare che dopo due ore di salsa e merengue, uno in genere è strasudato e sfinito, oltre a questo durante i balli si formano spesso coppie fisse, di persone con una certa complicità.
Sono più che sicura che lei finisca la serata in un altro modo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Gennaio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Certo che con gli orari che fanno a quel corso...avranno tutti un fisico alla Mike Tison
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gli ingenui e le ingenue sono tanti ...quando si decide di costruire una vita, una famiglia con una persona gli si affida totalmente e riesce ben difficile poi credere che possa ingannarci


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Gennaio 2008)

*pimpi/e*

l'effetto della cecità, lo si è pagato.

ma è l'effetto successivo della disillusione... che è ancora piu' amaro.

Si, certo, gli anticorpi ce li facciamo, le gambe sono capaci di camminare da sole, ma credo anche che in fondo in fondo...almeno per quello che mi appartiene, se mi innammoro quella disillusione rompe non poco i marones...è come dire " _...Ti amo ..."_

e accanto a quel verbo ci aggiungessimo un tempo :_ ora._

bella  conquista diventare adulti.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Gennaio 2008)

*angel, ciao !*



Angel ha detto:


> Certo che con gli orari che fanno a quel corso...avranno tutti un fisico alla Mike Tison
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ora della poppataaaa...quanto è arrivato a ciucciare?


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Scommetto che appena lui esce con lei tutte le volte... gli orari di lezione si accorciano e diminuisce la frequenza settimanale...
> Si accettano scommesse...


 

diventeremo ricchi mailea.

Notte pimpe|i


----------



## MariLea (14 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> diventeremo ricchi mailea.
> 
> Notte pimpe|i


Notte Micia


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Sono nuovo del forum, non mi vergogno a a dirvi che scrivo per la prima volta perchè ha bisogno di aiuto, ho bisogno di capire, cercherò di raccontare la mia storia il più brevemente possibile, ovviamente ritengo di essere stato Tradito.
> Ho 42 anni e sono sposato da 11 + 11 anni di fidanzamento fanno 22 negli ultimi anni il rapporto con mia moglie si è molto raffreddato, lei ha cominciato a frequantare corsi e locali di balli latini, io no, un poco perchè non amo
> ballare e un poco perchè abbiamo un figlio di 8 anni ed è materialmente impossibile lasciarlo da qualcuno.
> Lei esce regolarmente 3 sere a settimana per questa sua passione *e rientra tardi 3-4-5 del mattino*, in principio ero felice che avesse trovato un interesse perchè obbiettivemente non aveva nessun hobby e credo avesse bisogno di qualcosa al di fuori della famiglia.
> ...


Ma lo balla a Buenos Aires il tango??? No dico, dagli orari si muove in fusi orari diversi!
Dai scusa, come può rientrare regolarmente a quell'ora...non è credibile neanche un pò. Scusa, ma non gliel'hai mai chiesto?


----------



## Old jamesbond (14 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...forse che non si arriva a 3 sere alla settimana e si litiga prima??


Questo fa parte delle mie responsabilità, dovevo accorgermene prima, probabilmente tutto è iniziato per la noia del rapporto, lei ha incominciato ad uscire e si è accorta che è una donna desiderabile e che a 39 anni ci sono ancora parecchi uomini che la desiderano, questa è la mia colpa, ho smesso da troppo di farla sentire la mia regina.
Troppo lavoro e anche l'abitudine non aiuta, ma me ne rendo conto, il problema ora è recuperare il rapporto, ammesso che sia recuperabile. 
Lei non mi lascia grandi speranze perchè non ammette che ci sia un problema


----------



## Old jamesbond (14 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Gli ingenui e le ingenue sono tanti ...quando si decide di costruire una vita, una famiglia con una persona gli si affida totalmente e riesce ben difficile poi credere che possa ingannarci


Proprio così, si danno per scontate troppe cose, ora vedo tutto con un altro occhio, si fa presto a dire "cazzo con tutti questi segni dovevi pensarci prima" ma non ci si vuole credere fino a qaundo è troppo tardi


----------



## Old jamesbond (14 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma lo balla a Buenos Aires il tango??? No dico, dagli orari si muove in fusi orari diversi!
> Dai scusa, come può rientrare regolarmente a quell'ora...non è credibile neanche un pò. Scusa, ma non gliel'hai mai chiesto?


Potrei anche impedirle di uscire, mi ha chiesto se lo voglio, però cosa risolvo, nel giro di qualche mese potrei creare tra di noi un astio che porterebbe inevitabilmente alla separazione, perchè secondo lei non è successo nulla con l'altro.


----------



## Old jamesbond (14 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Forse dovresti impedirle di rientrare...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questo è un grosso problema, poco io e lei insieme, siamo sempre in compaglia di ns. figlio, le ho proposto un paio di gg in una Beauty Farm, per rilassarci e parlare, ha rifiutato, se non mi apre uno spiraglio non sò proprio come entrare


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Potrei anche impedirle di uscire, mi ha chiesto se lo voglio, però cosa risolvo, nel giro di qualche mese potrei creare tra di noi un astio che porterebbe inevitabilmente alla separazione, perchè secondo lei non è successo nulla con l'altro.


Si ok....ma dicevo su, non le hai mai chiesto perchè tornava regolarmente a quelle ore?


----------



## Old jamesbond (14 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si ok....ma dicevo su, non le hai mai chiesto perchè tornava regolarmente a quelle ore?


Perchè dopo il corso si ferma a chiacchierare, gli alri due giorni, quando va in discoteca, dice sia normale rientrare alle tre o alle quattro, tutti quelli del suo gruppo lo fanno, però lei è l'unica sposata.

Guarda sfondi una porta aperta, lo sò che dovevo accorgermene prima ma tant'è non me ne sono accorto.

Il fatto è che io la amo ancora, ho paura che non potrei fare a meno di lei


----------



## Verena67 (14 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Potrei anche impedirle di uscire, mi ha chiesto se lo voglio, però cosa risolvo, nel giro di qualche mese potrei creare tra di noi un astio che porterebbe inevitabilmente alla separazione, perchè secondo lei non è successo nulla con l'altro.


 
Hai il terrore della separazione.

E allora tieniti le corna. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Bisogna anche saper giocare DURO e RISCHIARE, sai, se si vuole essere rispettati! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Bacio!


----------



## Old fay (14 Gennaio 2008)

Anche io mi assumo la responsabilità di dirti che ti tradisce, e  alla grande. Dille che lo sai, che hai controllato tabulati etc. Vedi la sua reazione, proponile di separarvi...vedi come reagisce....ma tu, cosa vuoi? Qualora ammettesse la lasceresti? Sei troppo innamorato, ma credimi, senza di lei potresti vivere ugualmente!!!


----------



## Old jamesbond (14 Gennaio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Anche io mi assumo la responsabilità di dirti che ti tradisce, e alla grande. Dille che lo sai, che hai controllato tabulati etc. Vedi la sua reazione, proponile di separarvi...vedi come reagisce....ma tu, cosa vuoi? Qualora ammettesse la lasceresti? Sei troppo innamorato, ma credimi, senza di lei potresti vivere ugualmente!!!


Già, ho il terrore di separarmi da lei, in più mio figlio non capirebbe mai, però così non può andare avanti, non ho dormito neppure stanotte, non riesco a lavorare, in verità non riesco a fare nulla


----------



## Old jamesbond (14 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Hai il terrore della separazione.
> 
> E allora tieniti le corna.
> 
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (14 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Se fossi stato un duro non avrei spiattellato tutto subito ma mi sarei tenuto il tempo per trovare prove definitive, no non sono un duro


Allora auguri. Di cuore. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





A meno non rinsavisca lei. Io sono rinsavita, tu che dici, per lei c'è speranza?

Bacio!


----------



## Old jamesbond (14 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Allora auguri. Di cuore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io sarei pure disposto a perdonarla, come ho già detto riconosco che in questi anni la ho sicuramente trascurata, pur essendole fedele, non la ho fatta sentire bella e ammirata e questa è una mia colpa.
Il problema è un altro, è possibile il pentimento sincero ? Cioè se le dico ti lascio, probabilmente farebbe qualsiasi cosa per evitarlo, probabilmente anche lasciare i balli e l'amante, forse l'amante lo ha già lasciato
Ma posso ancora fidarmi ?? Cosa le impedisce di rifarlo, magari nel parcheggio del supermercato.
Il punto è che dal 26/11 ad oggi non c'è stata una volta che mi si sia avvicinata per cercare un momento di intimità, per farmi una coccola o una carezza, sono sempre io che devo fare il primo passo e il 90% delle volte, lei si ritira o mi fa capire che non è il momento, la scusa è diversa, ns. figlio ci vede o ci sente, sto stirando
mi sto lavando i denti, ho sonno, sono stanca, ecc.
In pratica se lei non mi ama e non mi vuole più, perchè dovrei insistere per stare con lei e rovinarmi la vita per i prossimi anni, per poi accorgermi che sono invecchiato a fianco di una persona che non mi ama ??


----------



## Verena67 (14 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Io sarei pure disposto a perdonarla, come ho già detto riconosco che in questi anni la ho sicuramente trascurata, pur essendole fedele, non la ho fatta sentire bella e ammirata e questa è una mia colpa.
> Il problema è un altro, è possibile il pentimento sincero ? Cioè se le dico ti lascio, probabilmente farebbe qualsiasi cosa per evitarlo, probabilmente anche lasciare i balli e l'amante, forse l'amante lo ha già lasciato
> Ma posso ancora fidarmi ?? Cosa le impedisce di rifarlo, magari nel parcheggio del supermercato.
> Il punto è che dal 26/11 ad oggi non c'è stata una volta che mi si sia avvicinata per cercare un momento di intimità, per farmi una coccola o una carezza, sono sempre io che devo fare il primo passo e il 90% delle volte, lei si ritira o mi fa capire che non è il momento, la scusa è diversa, ns. figlio ci vede o ci sente, sto stirando
> ...


E quindi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Porta alle estreme conclusioni questo discorso, dai, che è interessante...elabora...

Bacio!


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> James ...tu forse non ci vuoi ancora credere ...ma nel tuo racconto manca solo biancheria intima nuova che non usa con te e poi ...di vederli insieme.
> *Credo proprio che non ci siano dubbi sul fatto che tua moglie ti tradisce*.
> Tu cosa vuoi?
> Ti va bene far finta?
> Vuoi scuoterla e recuperare?


... hi, hi, hi... ma che cazzo scrivi?... qualcuno dovrebbe prenderti a calci nel culo!... poi magari, impara l'italiano e scrivi "tradisca" invece di "tradisce"... quello che hai scritto è davvero intollerabile e inaccettabile...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... ma che cazzo scrivi?... qualcuno dovrebbe prenderti a calci nel culo!... poi magari, impara l'italiano e scrivi "tradisca" invece di "tradisce"... quello che hai scritto è davvero intollerabile e inaccettabile...


allora siamo in tanti a non conoscere l'italiano. io ha avrei scritto tradisce come Persa...


----------



## Old jamesbond (14 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E quindi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda c'è poco da elaborare, in pratica, le risposte le conosco già tutte, solo non riesco ad accettarle, ho solo bisogno di parlare con qualcuno e di abituarmi piano all'idea che sta per finire tutto


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> allora siamo in tanti a non conoscere l'italiano. io ha avrei scritto tradisce come Persa...


... è colpa mia se siete degli ignoranti?... dimmi, che colpa ne ho io?... hi, hi, hi... eccoti un bel brano di Italo Svevo: 

_"Imbecille! Perché pensi che (tua moglie) ti tradisca?_"​

... come dice Oscuro, un conto è credere di sapere... altra cosa, sapere veramente... hi, hi, hi...​


----------



## Verena67 (14 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Guarda c'è poco da elaborare, in pratica, le risposte le conosco già tutte, solo non riesco ad accettarle, ho solo bisogno di parlare con qualcuno e di abituarmi piano all'idea che sta per finire tutto


 
Non è detto 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tu pensi stia per finire tutto perché invece di affrontare il toro (cioé tua moglie!) per le corna, stai sperando che "la nottata passi". E quindi non agisci.

Lo capisco, umanamente, pero' ti avviso: questo atteggiamento difficilmente pagherà.

Se tua moglie fosse il tipo di donna capace di autocritica e decisionismo, la storia sarebbe già finita. Se vanno avanti da tanto, e lei non si separa è perché:

- a) lui e' sposato, e non vuole rifarsi una vita (come nel 99,99999% dei casi)
- b) lui non è sposato, ma non si vuole accollare lei! (come nel 99,9999% dei casi)
- c) lei di suo per star "da sola" non si separerebbe (come nel 99,99999% dei casi).

Quindi questo significa che tua moglie non ha alternative concrete alla separazione da te, senno' l'avrebbe già fatto.

Quindi rassicurati. Le separazioni accadono SOLO quando uno dei due DAVVERO se ne vuole andare di casa.

Ma non pare questo il caso di tua moglie, ha la babysitter, vive serena...tu non la infastidisci per il terrore che se ne vada....che vuole di piu' dalla vita?  un Lucano? E' che ha già anche quello... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Questo pero' ti da' POTERE, te ne rendi conto?!

Il fatto che lei non abbia comode reti d'atterraggio è il tuo UNICO potere, per riportare il comportamento di lei a quel MINIMO di educazione e rispetto nei tuoi confronti che è DOVUTO tra marito e moglie 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma la devi mettere di fronte all'esercizio del tuo potere. Farti grande, grandissimo, ergerti tutto. La valigia sul pianerottolo.
Stasera stessa.

Lei piangrà, mentirà, etc.

Benissimo. Torna dentro. Ma mi consegni il cellulare. E non esci di casa che per lavorare. Fine immediata di qualsiasi vizio o uscita da sola.

Non le va?

La porta è quella, mia cara. Aria alla Humprey Bogart, e decisione.

Ci proverà ad andarsene. Ma oltre la mamma (che la massacrerà di miserie...) non troverà, e tornerà da te con piu' miti consigli... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E comunque vada TI SEI RIFATTO UOMO.

Bacio!


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... è colpa mia se siete degli ignoranti?... dimmi, che colpa ne ho io?... hi, hi, hi... eccoti un bel brano di Italo Svevo:
> 
> _"Imbecille! Perché pensi che (tua moglie) ti tradisca?_"​
> 
> ...


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Guarda c'è poco da elaborare, in pratica, le risposte le conosco già tutte, solo non riesco ad accettarle, ho solo bisogno di parlare con qualcuno e di abituarmi piano all'idea che sta per finire tutto


... e chi lo dice che stia per finire tutto?... amico mio, chi te lo dice?... penso che dovresti cercare di mantenere la calma... inoltre, penso che tu abbia pochissime risposte... le risposte le ha tua moglie... e nemmeno tutte... mantieni la calma... perché nulla è perso definitivamente...


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non è detto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... dissento in alcuni punti... ma condivido la sostanza del tuo scritto... è questione di spazi liberi di manovra... è questione di lassità delle regole... ridefinendo spazi liberi e regole, la questione potrebbe ricomporsi assai velocemente...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (14 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Io sarei pure disposto a perdonarla, come ho già detto riconosco che in questi anni la ho sicuramente trascurata, pur essendole fedele, non la ho fatta sentire bella e ammirata e questa è una mia colpa.
> Il problema è un altro, è possibile il pentimento sincero ? Cioè se le dico ti lascio, probabilmente farebbe qualsiasi cosa per evitarlo, probabilmente anche lasciare i balli e l'amante, forse l'amante lo ha già lasciato
> Ma posso ancora fidarmi ?? Cosa le impedisce di rifarlo, magari nel parcheggio del supermercato.
> Il punto è che dal 26/11 ad oggi non c'è stata una volta che mi si sia avvicinata per cercare un momento di intimità, per farmi una coccola o una carezza, sono sempre io che devo fare il primo passo e il 90% delle volte, lei si ritira o mi fa capire che non è il momento, la scusa è diversa, ns. figlio ci vede o ci sente, sto stirando
> ...


 
Caro JB, fai tenerezza. ... E' grande il tuo amore per lei. Certo gli indizi sono gravi, precisi e haimè concordanti.... Però è proprio su quest'ultimo concetto che devi fare leva. Se tua moglie ha trovato altro, se non ti da più tenerezza o intimità non ha nessun senso che rimaniate insieme (nemmeno per lei). Può essere una sbandata è vero ma solitamente queste cose hanno cause più profonde. Puoi indagare, puoi investigare ma se non è lei ad aprirsi - e non è detto che lo voglia fare - non capirai mai tutti i perchè. Dalle un pò di tempo al termine del quale capirai cosa fare.   Ti abbraccio e coraggio!

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old jamesbond (14 Gennaio 2008)

Che ne dite di una bella rappresaglia su di lui ??

Se solo riuscissi a scoprire chi é ??

Magari scopro che lo conosco ed è pure "amico" mio.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Che ne dite di una bella rappresaglia su di lui ??
> 
> Se solo riuscissi a scoprire chi é ??
> 
> Magari scopro che lo conosco ed è pure "amico" mio.


 
Horror. 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Lui non c'entra niente.

E continui a sbagliare bersaglio.

*Ma perché ti fa così paura mostrare le palle a tua moglie?*! Ma non lo sai che l'unica cosa che dissuade un traditore è avere un coniuige DECISO?!?!

Non sai che quando si tradisce si torna bambini?!? E il coniuge è vissuto come il Genitore?!

Non sai che quella parte del traditore che ha orrore per la "caduta libera" (come dice Bruja...) aspetta CON GIOIA l'intervento del CONIUGE - GENITORE?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Guarda che qui ti parliamo perché abbiamo esperienza di vita vissuta di queste cose... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> è questione di spazi liberi di manovra... è questione di lassità delle regole... ridefinendo spazi liberi e regole, la questione potrebbe ricomporsi assai velocemente...


 
Concordo in toto. JB sei troppo rassicurante per lei. Fa quello che vuole e tu zitto, uscire tre volte la settimana e rientrare a quell'ora è assurdo. Comincia ad uscire tu e a rientrare tardissimo. Magari una sera non rientrare. Prenditi cura di te stesso, nuovo modo di vestire, più tempo davanti allo specchio, quando arrivi a casa spegni il cellulare... Un po' di mistero e vedrai come tornerà affettuosa...

ps non credo ti tradisca, ma che sia in cerca di emozioni sì...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non è detto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
concordo con Te Vere. Bogart a parte..ma ho capito il seno che vuoi dargli...


JB. dovresti trovare la forza d'animo di modificare il tuo modo di relazionarti con lei...questo atteggiamento che suggerisce Verena è la strada giusta, l'unica percorribile...lei conosce come sei fatto,e ci marcia, ti provoca...invano.... e a questo punto o tenti di modificare il tuo comportamento, oppure non lo puoi pretendere da lei.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Che ne dite di una bella rappresaglia su di lui ??
> 
> Se solo riuscissi a scoprire chi é ??
> 
> Magari scopro che lo conosco ed è pure "amico" mio.


 

Lui non centra nulla!


E' il modo di relazionarti con lei e lei con te ..e su questo che dovete lavorare.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... dissento in alcuni punti... ma condivido la sostanza del tuo scritto... è questione di spazi liberi di manovra... è questione di lassità delle regole... ridefinendo spazi liberi e regole, la questione potrebbe ricomporsi assai velocemente...


Chen..ma le regole non entrano in gioco dopo i contenuti?

Mi spiego: se lei non ritiene quantomeno un problema, il fatto che l'eros non lo si condivida piu'.che regole vuoi applicare se nega la causa?

Sbaglio?


----------



## Old jamesbond (14 Gennaio 2008)

Molti di voi hanno puntato il dito sul fatto che non ho imposto delle regole su date e orari per le sue "uscite".
C'è un antefatto, in pratica fino ad alcuni anni or sono la gelosa era lei.
Io mi assento una volta all'anno, per una settimana, e vado all'estero per coltivare il mio hobby, non specifico quale perchè non vorrei che qualcuno mi possa riconoscere, si sà il mondo è piccolo.
Lei impazziva, ogni volta era una litigata, ovviamente presumeva che fuori dal suo controllo avrei potuto fare quello che volevo, il chè è vero se vogliamo metterla così, però io ho sempre ribattuto dicendole che se voglio posso tradirla anche con la cassiera del supermercato, il problema non è il dove si è ma nella fiducia che 
abbiamo del ns. patner.
Con questi presupposti, non potevo e non volevo imporre nulla, perchè vale lo stesso principio se vuole me la fa sotto il naso alle 3 di pomeriggio, non c'è bisogno di aspettare notte fonda, io ho sempre avuto la massima fiducia in lei, piuttosto sono gli altri aspetti a preoccuparmi, cioè la mancanza di desiderio sessuale, diciamo almeno dubbia e la totale assenza di complicità tra di noi.
Oggi le ho parlato ancora a lungo, le ho proposto di andare da qualche consulente/analista, non è daccordo ma ha detto che verrà, solo perchè glielo chiedo io, io credo che lei non sappia essere sincera nemmeno con se stessa, non sa cosa vuole da me o dalla sua vita, in questo momento, io credo che parlare con qualcuno che vede la cosa da fuori non possa che farle/ci bene, speriamo.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> ovviamente presumeva che fuori dal suo controllo avrei potuto fare quello che volevo, il chè è vero se vogliamo metterla così, però io ho sempre ribattuto dicendole che se voglio posso tradirla anche con la cassiera del supermercato, il problema non è il dove si è ma nella fiducia che
> abbiamo del ns. patner.
> .


Mi dispiace ma io non ci credo a questo. E' un luogo comune, fritto e rifritto, e non ci credo più,l'ho scoperto sulla mia pelle.
Qualsiasi persona messa di fronte a un'occasione servita su un piatto d'argento entra in crisi.


----------



## Old amarax (14 Gennaio 2008)

*x james bond*

Benvenui to nuovo amico...ti dico anche il mio parere...

Non è normale non avere desiderio sessuale.Io ricordo solo nel postparto dopo un parto difficile e con gli ormoni alle stelle...
Perciò  temo che ti menta...


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Qualsiasi persona messa di fronte a un'occasione servita su un piatto d'argento entra in crisi.


Lyllina, se non si è innamorati sì, se NON lo si è...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Lyllina, se non si è innamorati sì, se NON lo si è...


 





 ...non te passa nemmeno per la  capa.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

...non ci metterei così la mano sul fuoco.


----------



## Old lele51 (15 Gennaio 2008)

*X JB*



jamesbond ha detto:


> Molti di voi hanno puntato il dito sul fatto che non ho imposto delle regole su date e orari per le sue "uscite".
> C'è un antefatto, in pratica fino ad alcuni anni or sono la gelosa era lei.
> Io mi assento una volta all'anno, per una settimana, e vado all'estero per coltivare il mio hobby, non specifico quale perchè non vorrei che qualcuno mi possa riconoscere, si sà il mondo è piccolo.
> Lei impazziva, ogni volta era una litigata, ovviamente presumeva che fuori dal suo controllo avrei potuto fare quello che volevo, il chè è vero se vogliamo metterla così, però io ho sempre ribattuto dicendole che se voglio posso tradirla anche con la cassiera del supermercato, il problema non è il dove si è ma nella fiducia che
> ...


Benvenuto....anche se il fatto di esserlo ti immette nella nostra categorìa (cornuti) e veramente non è una bella cosa.....
Il film si ripete...se leggi il 90% delle storie nel forum..a tutti ci è andata più o meno così...ma tù hai delle sfumature particolari nella tua vita che ti strapolano in una vicenda più triste ancora.....
soluzioni..??? già le colleghe/i te le hanno illustrate....se vuoi salvare almeno la tua dignità, comincia a imporre senza dubbi e intralci le regole del tuo NUOVO matrimonio....
- 0 ballo latinoamericano....se aveva bisogno di imparare, l'ha gia fatto (non ocorre che ti dica che sei stato veramente ingenuo se pensavi che le lezioni durassero fino le 5 del mattino...CAZZO amico, ti interessa tua moglie o sei solamete incazzato perchè ti stanno portando via quello che pensi sia il tuo giocattolo personale (senza offesa).
- Pensa quello che vuoi ma il raffreddamento nel tuo matrimonio fa addebitato a tutti e due, dovevi capire che qualcosa non andava.....se lei non ti ama più..deve dirtelo e tu te ne devi fare una ragione...
- e se le cose stanno così...e ora di pensare a rifarti una vita..credimi..se puoi chiudi baracca e trasloca...se nò ci rimetti anche la salute mentale.
- l'amore non è eterno, e se non lo coltivi giorno a giorno (pocho lo fanno) diventa semplice affetto ed i casini della vita in coppia aiutano a ridurre anche quello, non so quanto ci tieni al tuo rapporto, ma te ne ha fatte troppe e brutte e tu te le stai mangiando tutte da solo, e ora di incazzarti e decidere cosa vuoi tu dalla vita...(le colleghe del forum ti hanno detto già che il Lucano già ce l'ha tua moglie)
- sul pensiero di prendertela con il TIZIO sono d'accordo solo in parte con le colleghe, può darsi che tua moglie gli abbia detto che vivete separati in casa (molto alla moda ultimamente) ed il tipo ne ha aproffittato pensando che non faceva niente di male....se puoi parla con lui.....ma parlare..non altro...forse ti rendi conto di che pasta è fatta tua moglie e cuante balle è in grado di raccontare (se ti racconto le balle che mia moglie gli a fatto bere al suo amante...il tizio dopo che l'ho aggiornato su come stavano le cose..è sparito da solo...)...potresti domandargli cosa penserebbe sua moglie delle sue scapatelle...???
- in ogni caso a me sembra che il vostro rapporto sia molto difficile da radrizzare..contala come vuoi, ma è passato troppo tempo dai primi segnali e tù le hai dato carta bianca al tutto, lei avrà sentito che non ti importava e andava bene così...e si sta godendo la vita mentre tù fai lo zerbino/babysitter (senza offesa lo sono anch'io)..e per tornare in careggiata lei ci rimette delle libertà che tu gli hai concesso e che non penso che se la senta di cancellarle.

Coraggio non sei da solo...benvenuto al club.....


----------



## Old jamesbond (15 Gennaio 2008)

Ieri abbiamo fatto una lunga chiacchierata, ero molto giù e non ho mangiato, lei è stata particolarmente premurosa come sempre ogni qualvolta mi vede così giù, premurosa, quasi affettuosa, purtroppo queste esternazioni sono limitate a quando vede che sto per esplodere, comunque con le lacrime agli occhi mi ha chiesto se deve rinunciare alle sue uscite notturne per me, e mi ha ripetuto mille volte che non mi ha mai tradito, è stata molto convincente.
Non me la sento di impedirle di coltivare il suo "hobby" io ne ho diversi e sò che servono, anzi sono indispensabili per un buon equilibrio psichico, avere qualcosa al di fuori della famiglia dove puoi trovere tempo per te stesso e rilassarti, sopratutto mentalmente, le ho solo chiesto di darsi una misura, l'orario del rientro consono e di ridurre il numero di uscite, in merito al resto non sò, ho insistito molto sul lato sessuale le ho ribadito che per me è molto importante e dovrebbe esserlo anche per lei, se non prova più desiderio c'è qualcosa che non funziona e che dobbiamo andare da uno psicologo insieme e affrontare il problema, lei non è daccordo ma dice che verrà.
Non sò se mi ama ancora nel senso più puro del termine, però tiene a me ed è sinceramente dispiaciuta di vedermi in queste condizioni, purtroppo l'unica cosa che potrebbe darmi sollievo per il momento non può darmela, non sò se vi è mai capitato, spero di no, ma fare l'amore con una persona che non ha desiderio è tra le cose più frustranti che possano capitare nella sfera emotivo/affettiva.


----------



## Old jamesbond (15 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace ma io non ci credo a questo. E' un luogo comune, fritto e rifritto, e non ci credo più,l'ho scoperto sulla mia pelle.
> Qualsiasi persona messa di fronte a un'occasione servita su un piatto d'argento entra in crisi.


In pratica, secondo te vale il detto "l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro e la donna t...." ?

Se devo basare il mio rapporto su questo, cioè briglia corta e controllo totale beh
allora preferisco rinunciare, posso pensare che in una coppia ci possa essere un periodo di crisi, ma al di fuori del periodo limitato deve esserci fiducia, la gelosia è in grado di distruggere qualsiasi rapporto, se non c'è proporzione tra i diritti delle parti prima o poi il gioco si rompe.


----------



## Old jamesbond (15 Gennaio 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> - Pensa quello che vuoi ma il raffreddamento nel tuo matrimonio fa addebitato a tutti e due, dovevi capire che qualcosa non andava.....se lei non ti ama più..deve dirtelo e tu te ne devi fare una ragione...
> 
> Hai ragione, sono stato il primo a dirlo, il problema è solo capire se è possibile recuperare questo rapporto, io ci metto il massimo impegno ma se lei non sa o non vuole dirmi quello che vuole diventa impossibile
> 
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (15 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> In pratica, secondo te vale il detto "l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro e la donna t...." ?
> 
> Se devo basare il mio rapporto su questo, cioè briglia corta e controllo totale beh
> allora preferisco rinunciare, posso pensare che in una coppia ci possa essere un periodo di crisi, *ma al di fuori del periodo limitato deve esserci fiducia, la gelosia è in grado di distruggere qualsiasi rapporto, se non c'è proporzione tra i diritti delle parti prima o poi il gioco si rompe*.


Gioia se va bene a te....cornuto e contento.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   Stai sul generico solo per PAURA....la Paura è una pessima consigliera... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Old jamesbond (15 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Gioia se va bene a te....cornuto e contento....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa ma sei ingiusta, non ho paura di mia moglie, ho paura di sbagliarmi e di buttare all'aria un matrimonio solo perchè non ho avuto la pazienza di cercare una giusta soluzione, ad oggi non ho la certezza che mi tradisca, perchè dovrei, dopo 22 anni, diventare un despota geloso ??


----------



## Verena67 (15 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Scusa ma sei ingiusta, non ho paura di mia moglie,* ho paura di sbagliarm*i* e di buttare all'aria un matrimonio* solo perchè non ho avuto la pazienza di cercare una giusta soluzione, ad oggi non ho la certezza che mi tradisca, perchè dovrei, dopo 22 anni, diventare un despota geloso ??


Paura ho detto, mica di tua moglie.

Paura.

La paura è una pessima consigliera. 

Ma ribadisco, contento te....il problema è mica nostro, è tuo. Se lo rimuovi, che aiuto possiamo darti?!

Bacio!


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Ieri abbiamo fatto una lunga chiacchierata, ero molto giù e non ho mangiato, lei è stata particolarmente premurosa come sempre ogni qualvolta mi vede così giù, premurosa, quasi affettuosa, purtroppo queste esternazioni sono limitate a quando vede che sto per esplodere, comunque con le lacrime agli occhi mi ha chiesto se deve rinunciare alle sue uscite notturne per me, e mi ha ripetuto mille volte che non mi ha mai tradito, è stata molto convincente.
> Non me la sento di impedirle di coltivare il suo "hobby" io ne ho diversi e sò che servono, anzi sono indispensabili per un buon equilibrio psichico, avere qualcosa al di fuori della famiglia dove puoi trovere tempo per te stesso e rilassarti, sopratutto mentalmente, le ho solo chiesto di darsi una misura, l'orario del rientro consono e di ridurre il numero di uscite, in merito al resto non sò, ho insistito molto sul lato sessuale le ho ribadito che per me è molto importante e dovrebbe esserlo anche per lei, se non prova più desiderio c'è qualcosa che non funziona e che dobbiamo andare da uno psicologo insieme e affrontare il problema, lei non è daccordo ma dice che verrà.
> Non sò se mi ama ancora nel senso più puro del termine, però tiene a me ed è sinceramente dispiaciuta di vedermi in queste condizioni, purtroppo l'unica cosa che potrebbe darmi sollievo per il momento non può darmela, non sò se vi è mai capitato, spero di no, ma fare l'amore con una persona che non ha desiderio è tra le cose più frustranti che possano capitare nella sfera emotivo/affettiva.


... boh... ma avete parlato della vostra sfera affettiva?... lascia perdere il sesso... della _natura della vostra relazione_, avete parlato?... o avete parlato solo di uscite, orari, sesso e psicologi?...


----------



## Old fay (15 Gennaio 2008)

*007*

Io non capisco cosa ti manchi ancora per capire come stanno le cose.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Non c'è più cieco di chi non vuol vedere caro amico....Contento tu!


----------



## Iago (15 Gennaio 2008)

*JBond*



jamesbond ha detto:


> Scusa ma sei ingiusta, non ho paura di mia moglie, ho paura di sbagliarmi e di buttare all'aria un matrimonio solo perchè non ho avuto la pazienza di cercare una giusta soluzione, ad oggi non ho la certezza che mi tradisca, perchè dovrei, dopo 22 anni, diventare un despota geloso ??



...non necessariamente devi avere le prove certe che ti tradisca per lasciarla, in base a quello che sei venuto a scrivere (che è il risultato di quello che ti preme...) si conclude che non avete vita affettiva, non fate sesso, magari lei non lavora e le devi pagare anche le uscite ecc ecc
non funziona così...
(e un figlio deve imparare prima di tutto ad amare vedendo e sentendo l'amore che si scambiano i genitori...dovrebbe...)

io ti comprendo perfettamente, la ami e vuoi semplicemente poterti fidare, vorresti essere pronto a metterla nuda in una camerata di soldati ed è essere tranquillo e allo stesso tempo aver la certezza e la sicurezza che abbia impedito e respinto ogni attacco

non guardi tutta la storia nella sua globalità, ma vai a cercare prove, indizi, certezze...ma solo per annotarle...per portarle un conto non scontabile, e poi dire..."le ho provate tutte" (ci vuole una vita per sanarsi...attenzione.)
...ti capisco, forse lo fai soprattutto per tuo figlio, e ci sta...però non dimenticare che il primo atto d'amore che si può e si dovrebbe fare verso i figli (nonchè esempio di vita...investimento puro!) dovrebbe essere quello di proporre un genitore che sta bene con sè stesso, e tu in questo momento sei solo impeganto e concentrato (in modo malevolo, e legittimamente, direi) sulla mamma

secondo te...tuo figlio non ha capito nulla??

quindi, prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi ma sappi, che io stavo impazzendo e oggi mi sento d'essere tornato dalla fine del mondo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non necessariamente devi avere le prove certe che ti tradisca per lasciarla, in base a quello che sei venuto a scrivere (che è il risultato di quello che ti preme...) si conclude che non avete vita affettiva, non fate sesso, magari lei non lavora e le devi pagare anche le uscite ecc ecc
> non funziona così...
> (e un figlio deve imparare prima di tutto ad amare vedendo e sentendo l'amore che si scambiano i genitori...dovrebbe...)
> 
> ...


... questa è capacità di sguardo _fenomenologico_... bravo... la restrizione del campo percettivo è un classico delle persone che si sentono "_minacciate_"... hai colto un aspetto molto importante... _ri-_bravo...


----------



## Iago (15 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... questa è capacità di sguardo _fenomenologico_... bravo... la restrizione del campo percettivo è un classico delle persone che si sentono "_minacciate_"... hai colto un aspetto molto importante... _ri-_bravo...



Grazie

...credo di aver conosciuto un'ottimo psicoterapeuta in un momento topico della mia esistenza...mi ha fatto crescere molto, me lo ricordo spesso e posso dire che abbiamo un rapporto vero (e ne sono orgoglioso) 
quando riesco a superare e vincere tutte le difficoltà, parlargli al telefono E' difficile, dopo mesi mi sconcerta la sua capacità di riallacciarsi perfettamente a dove ci siamo interrotti

quando siete bravi siete una manna, e lui sente che con me ha fatto un buon lavoro


----------



## Old jamesbond (15 Gennaio 2008)

Ho letto un pò di post nella discussione che riguarda "La terapia di coppia", sono sconfortato, correggetemi se sbaglio, mi pare di avere capito che se lei non è daccordo a partecipare e lo fa solo sotto la mia pressione non potremo trarne nessun beneficio, anzi forse è peggio ??


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Ho letto un pò di post nella discussione che riguarda "La terapia di coppia", sono sconfortato, correggetemi se sbaglio, mi pare di avere capito che se lei non è daccordo a partecipare e lo fa solo sotto la mia pressione non potremo trarne nessun beneficio, anzi forse è peggio ??


 
oo7 la terapia non risolve, la terapia vi dovrebbe aiutare a comunicare quello che c'è.

certo è che se lei si rifiuta di parlare, di mettersi in contatto con se stessa e con te, non c'è terapeuta che tenga.


----------



## Old jamesbond (15 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... boh... ma avete parlato della vostra sfera affettiva?... lascia perdere il sesso... della _natura della vostra relazione_, avete parlato?... o avete parlato solo di uscite, orari, sesso e psicologi?...


Beato tu che sai esattamente cosa dire e di cosa parlare, io faccio del mio meglio, considerndo il fatto che ogni parola di mia moglie la devo estorcere, fosse per lei va tutto bene.

Mi sembra di aver capito che sei del mestiere, che ne dici se cercassi di imporle un aiuto da un tuo collega, magari lui può riuscire in quello che per me e difficile, molti in questo forum sono convinti che io stia mettendo la pesta sottoterra per non vedere, io non voglio salvare il mio matrimonio a tutti i costi, però ritengo necessario, prima di fare un passo decisivo, ottenere risposte da mia moglie dopodichè posso anche passare alle vie di fatto, credi che sbagli ?? Dovrei buttarla fuori e vedere se si ridimensiona ??


----------



## Old jamesbond (15 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... questa è capacità di sguardo _fenomenologico_... bravo... la restrizione del campo percettivo è un classico delle persone che si sentono "_minacciate_"... hai colto un aspetto molto importante... _ri-_bravo...


Bah, se guardo la vicenda dall'esterno in "tutto il suo aspetto" non posso che giungere alla stessa conclusione a cui sono giunti quasi tutti qui nel forum, cioè mia moglie mi tradisce e gongola pure, ergo discorso chiuso e matrimonio finito.

Tutti voi qui dentro avete sentito solo la mia "campana" lei potrebbe avere molte cose da dire in merito, negli anni passati credo di avere fatto molti errori nei suoi riguardi, in buona fede per quello che mi riguarda, io credo che lei abbia sempre incassato e somatizzato ed oggi si è creata questa scorza impenetrabile per non soffrire, forse se potessi sapere da lei che cosa ho fatto potrei rimediare, o almeno provarci e dirgli che mi dispiace e farle capire che la amo e che sono disposto a cambiare per lei.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Beato tu che sai esattamente cosa dire e di cosa parlare, io faccio del mio meglio, considerndo il fatto che ogni parola di mia moglie la devo estorcere, fosse per lei va tutto bene.
> 
> Mi sembra di aver capito che sei del mestiere, che ne dici se cercassi di imporle un aiuto da un tuo collega, magari lui può riuscire in quello che per me e difficile, molti in questo forum sono convinti che io stia mettendo la pesta sottoterra per non vedere, io non voglio salvare il mio matrimonio a tutti i costi, però ritengo necessario, prima di fare un passo decisivo, ottenere risposte da mia moglie dopodichè posso anche passare alle vie di fatto, credi che sbagli ?? Dovrei buttarla fuori e vedere se si ridimensiona ??


se va bè...  ma quali risposte vuoi ottenere negli stati in cui sei?
lei ti mangia a colazione come e quando vuole..
ti vedo messo malissimo ma in generale, eh... non solo in riferimento alle ipotetiche corna di tua moglie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Bah, se guardo la vicenda dall'esterno in "tutto il suo aspetto" non posso che giungere alla stessa conclusione a cui sono giunti quasi tutti qui nel forum, cioè mia moglie mi tradisce e gongola pure, ergo discorso chiuso e matrimonio finito.
> 
> Tutti voi qui dentro avete sentito solo la mia "campana" lei potrebbe avere molte cose da dire in merito, negli anni passati credo di avere fatto molti errori nei suoi riguardi, in buona fede per quello che mi riguarda, io credo che lei abbia sempre incassato e somatizzato ed oggi si è creata questa scorza impenetrabile per non soffrire, forse se potessi sapere da lei che cosa ho fatto potrei rimediare, o almeno provarci e dirgli che mi dispiace e farle capire che la amo e che sono disposto a cambiare per lei.


Queste cose le sappiamo e la capiamo ...ci siamo passati in tanti.
Nessuno crede che tu possa trovare la strada per uscire da questa situazione leggendo qualche post...ma qualche post può essere uno stimolo a vedere le cose da un'altra angolazione e a sostenerti in un percorso che, ovunque vi porterà (a ricostruire o a chiudere), sarà comunque lungo e doloroso...
Un abbraccio


----------



## Old jamesbond (15 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> se va bè... ma quali risposte vuoi ottenere negli stati in cui sei?
> lei ti mangia a colazione come e quando vuole..
> ti vedo messo malissimo ma in generale, eh... non solo in riferimento alle ipotetiche corna di tua moglie.


Sì può darsi che abbia bisogno di andarci da solo dal terapista e trovare un pò di autostima.

Comunque vi siete fatti un idea sbagliata di mia moglie, non mangia nessuno, nemmeno me, è una mamma bravissima e premurosa, io credo che per vergogna o per non soffrire cerchi di eludere la discussione di mandare tutto nel dimenticatoio in attesa di tempi migliori, la cosa mi stupisce abbastanza, nessuno o quasi gli ha dato il beneficio del dubbio, per quasi tutti voi e già *COLPEVOLE*


----------



## Old jamesbond (15 Gennaio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Io non capisco cosa ti manchi ancora per capire come stanno le cose....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tutto quello che vuoi ma sicuramente non contento


----------



## Old jamesbond (15 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Queste cose le sappiamo e la capiamo ...ci siamo passati in tanti.
> Nessuno crede che tu possa trovare la strada per uscire da questa situazione leggendo qualche post...ma qualche post può essere uno stimolo a vedere le cose da un'altra angolazione e a sostenerti in un percorso che, ovunque vi porterà (a ricostruire o a chiudere), sarà comunque lungo e doloroso...
> Un abbraccio


Grazie


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Sì può darsi che abbia bisogno di andarci da solo dal terapista e trovare un pò di autostima.
> 
> Comunque vi siete fatti un idea sbagliata di mia moglie, non mangia nessuno, nemmeno me, è una mamma bravissima e premurosa, io credo che per vergogna o per non soffrire cerchi di eludere la discussione di mandare tutto nel dimenticatoio in attesa di tempi migliori, la cosa mi stupisce abbastanza, nessuno o quasi gli ha dato il beneficio del dubbio, per quasi tutti voi e già *COLPEVOLE*


Può non essere colpevole di un tradimento fisico (anche se che ci sia stato è molto probabile), ma è sicuramente corresponsabile con te di aver lasciato deteriorare il vostro rapporto...
Forse il suo rifiutare il sesso è un modo per comunicarti che non ha senso quella comunicazione se non c'è altra comunicazione, condivisione e progettualità per la costruzione di un'intimità emotiva e di coppia oltre la gestione della quotidianeità e la condivisione della crescita di vostro figlio...


----------



## Old jamesbond (15 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Può non essere colpevole di un tradimento fisico (anche se che ci sia stato è molto probabile), ma è sicuramente corresponsabile con te di aver lasciato deteriorare il vostro rapporto...
> Forse il suo rifiutare il sesso è un modo per comunicarti che non ha senso quella comunicazione se non c'è altra comunicazione, condivisione e progettualità per la costruzione di un'intimità emotiva e di coppia oltre la gestione della quotidianeità e la condivisione della crescita di vostro figlio...


Già, abbiamo moltissimo di cui parlare, se solo potessimo cominciare........


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Sì può darsi che abbia bisogno di andarci da solo dal terapista e trovare un pò di autostima.
> 
> Comunque vi siete fatti un idea sbagliata di mia moglie, non mangia nessuno, nemmeno me, è una mamma bravissima e premurosa, io credo che per vergogna o per non soffrire cerchi di eludere la discussione di mandare tutto nel dimenticatoio in attesa di tempi migliori, la cosa mi stupisce abbastanza, nessuno o quasi gli ha dato il beneficio del dubbio, per quasi tutti voi e già *COLPEVOLE*


senti una cosa... sul fatto che sia una madre bravissima non metto il becco, in quando esula dal discorso e ci sta tutto che sia una brava madre.
e sarà pure un'ottima moglie ma mi chiedo: com'è che tu stai ridotto in questi stati?
il punto è, caro james,che tu preferisci navigare a vista o al buio, piuttosto che far luce su quello che lei davvero fa fuori casa... e non hai nemmeno le palle per prenderti ed andare fuori dalla scuola di ballo per capire che cazz succede dopo...
vedi, io a differenza tua ho voluto VEDERE e quando ho visto... vabè... lascia stare... intanto inizia a chiderti perché non vuoi vedere ma preferisci credere a scatola chiusa in quello che lei ti dice...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Bah, se guardo la vicenda dall'esterno in "tutto il suo aspetto" non posso che giungere alla stessa conclusione a cui sono giunti quasi tutti qui nel forum, cioè mia moglie mi tradisce e gongola pure, ergo discorso chiuso e matrimonio finito.
> 
> Tutti voi qui dentro avete sentito solo la mia "campana" lei potrebbe avere molte cose da dire in merito, negli anni passati credo di avere fatto molti errori nei suoi riguardi, in buona fede per quello che mi riguarda, io credo che lei abbia sempre incassato e somatizzato ed oggi si è creata questa scorza impenetrabile per non soffrire, forse se potessi sapere da lei che cosa ho fatto potrei rimediare, o almeno provarci e dirgli che mi dispiace e farle capire che la amo e che sono disposto a cambiare per lei.


 
oo7 cambiare non è possibile , ma questi sono ottimi presupposti da parte tua.

Scrivi che in passato credi di avre fatto molti errori, allora lo sapresti individuare, incomincia a partire da questi. incomicia a sorprenderla, prova, è possibile che lei si possa aprire comunicandoti quello che desidera ancora, o che desidero'....è probabile che questo suo comportamento sia anche provocatorio...quindi accoglilo per ora, non stare a pensare al tradimento fisico...pensa a quanto vi siete traditi nelle aspettative di entrambi nella relazione  e ricomcia, ora da te stesso...e aspetta che poi lo faccia anche lei..che ti dica qualcosa.

che ne dici?


----------



## Iago (15 Gennaio 2008)

*JBond*



jamesbond ha detto:


> Sì può darsi che abbia bisogno di andarci da solo dal terapista e trovare un pò di autostima.
> 
> Comunque vi siete fatti un idea sbagliata di mia moglie, non mangia nessuno, nemmeno me, è una mamma bravissima e premurosa, io credo che per vergogna o per non soffrire cerchi di eludere la discussione di mandare tutto nel dimenticatoio in attesa di tempi migliori, la cosa mi stupisce abbastanza, nessuno o quasi gli ha dato il beneficio del dubbio, per quasi tutti voi e già *COLPEVOLE*


parlo per me ovviamente, 
queste sono le conclusioni/considerazioni che ho avuto leggendo quello che tu scrivi...questa è stata la tua verità, da qui a credere che la storia del vostro menage sia solo quella...bè ce ne passa, non siamo così idioti, e sicuramente avrai delle colpe che non conosci neanche, altrimenti probabilmente avresti già rimediato, ma se dici che torna 3 volte a settimana all'alba, probabilmente anche la mattina non si alza per assistere il bambino per la scuola, e tanto brava e amorevole mamma (in questo momento di vita...) io non la vedo

P.s. ultima cosa...non "si manda" nessuno da nessun psicoterapeuta! e se vuoi andarci tu, non aspettarti che ti dia consigli (non funziona così)...ci si và per aiutarsi a capirsi dentro...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Già, abbiamo moltissimo di cui parlare, se solo potessimo cominciare........


 
sorprendila con *un fatto*, con due, con tre...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Può non essere colpevole di un tradimento fisico (anche se che ci sia stato è molto probabile), ma è sicuramente corresponsabile con te di aver lasciato deteriorare il vostro rapporto...
> Forse il suo rifiutare il sesso è un modo per comunicarti che non ha senso quella comunicazione se non c'è altra comunicazione, condivisione e progettualità per la costruzione di un'intimità emotiva e di coppia oltre la gestione della quotidianeità e la condivisione della crescita di vostro figlio...

















cioè, facciamo a capirci, proprio perché ci capisco... ma ti pare?
'sta qua è una dritta. il marito lo tiene per i coglioni che lei sa come........... e nel frattempo fa il cazzo che le pare.
ma dai... mo Persa mo dai...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> cioè, facciamo a capirci, proprio perché ci capisco... ma ti pare?
> 'sta qua è una dritta. il marito lo tiene per i coglioni che lei sa come........... e nel frattempo fa il cazzo che le pare.
> ma dai... mo Persa mo dai...


A me sembra che se lei facesse sesso per lui tutto andrebbe a posto...


----------



## Old jamesbond (15 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me sembra che se lei facesse sesso per lui tutto andrebbe a posto...


Dubbio lecito il tuo, forse ho parlato troppo di questo aspetto e ti sei fatta un opinione sbagliata, la mancanza di desiderio da parte sua io la interpreto come un chiaro segno di qualcosa che non và, non che se adesso si rimette a fare sesso va tutto a posto, spero di non essere frainteso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Dubbio lecito il tuo, forse ho parlato troppo di questo aspetto e ti sei fatta un opinione sbagliata, la mancanza di desiderio da parte sua io la interpreto come un chiaro segno di qualcosa che non và, non che se adesso si rimette a fare sesso va tutto a posto, spero di non essere frainteso.


Appunto...se non ci fosse quel segno tu non avresti percepito quel che non va e che noi abbiamo intravisto in pochi post e che tua moglie non sa o vuole esprimere se non con l'agito e non con le parole...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Gennaio 2008)

*jb.*



jamesbond ha detto:


> Dubbio lecito il tuo, forse ho parlato troppo di questo aspetto e ti sei fatta un opinione sbagliata, la mancanza di desiderio da parte sua io la interpreto come un chiaro segno di qualcosa che non và, non che se adesso si rimette a fare sesso va tutto a posto, spero di non essere frainteso.


e ci voleva ilsesso?

da quello che hai scritto il problema mi pare che stesse a monte, e tu come spesso accade, te ne sei accorto, o meglio, hai preso coscienza piena solo adesso.

ti torna?


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Appunto...se non ci fosse quel segno tu non avresti percepito quel che non va e che noi abbiamo intravisto in pochi post e che tua moglie non sa o vuole esprimere se non con l'agito e non con le parole...


 

si ...si.


----------



## Old jamesbond (16 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e ci voleva ilsesso?
> 
> da quello che hai scritto il problema mi pare che stesse a monte, e tu come spesso accade, te ne sei accorto, o meglio, hai preso coscienza piena solo adesso.
> 
> ti torna?


Avete ragione entrambe, i segni erano evidenti ma io non volevo vederli, e forse ora è troppo tardi.

Per vergogna, per pigrizia o non lo sò perchè ho lasciato scivolare sulla ns. vita i problemi sperando che si risolvessero da soli, invece come accade spesso se non le si affronta, le incomprensioni, diventano problemi sempre più grandi e poi.......

Ieri sera abbiamo di nuovo parlato, ho accuratamente evitato di tirare in ballo il sesso ed ho cercato di concentrarmi su quello che lei sente le ho chiesto cosa dei miei comportamenti passati abbia potuto creare la attuale situazione, ho avuto alcune risposte è un inizio, è piuttosto lungo da spiegare ma credo che lei si sia sentita, come dire, sminuita dai miei comportamenti, in pratica l'ho piano piano relegata in un angolo senza renderla partecipe delle mie decisioni e dei miei problemi, lei è casalinga per ragioni di forza maggiore, non abbiamo nessuno che possa darci una mano con ns. figlio e lei ha dovuto sacrificarsi, nella sua vita professionale, per la famiglia ed io invece di farla sentire importante per questo l'ho "accantonata" prendendo da solo troppe decisioni importanti che riguardavano noi e il ns. futuro.


----------



## Old jamesbond (16 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sorprendila con *un fatto*, con due, con tre...


Ti prego fammi un esempio, non sono un mostro di creatività, anzi in verità sono troppo pratico ed analitico.

Cosa potrei fare per stupirla, positivamente si intende.

Grazie


----------



## Iris (16 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> benvenuto caro amico.
> 
> E' indubbio, lei ti tradisce, e con Mucho Gusto.
> 
> ...


Che ti tradisca fisicamente o meno..non sta a noi dirlo. Ti ha relegato al ruolo di domestico e baby sitter. E questo è sufficiente.
Il rimedio consigliato da Verena riequilibra le cose.
E dammi retta...avrà meno voglia di ballare


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> cioè, facciamo a capirci, proprio perché ci capisco... ma ti pare?
> 'sta qua è una dritta. il marito lo tiene per i coglioni che lei sa come........... e nel frattempo fa il cazzo che le pare.
> ma dai... mo Persa mo dai...


Credo anch'io che sia così...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (16 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Ti prego fammi un esempio, non sono un mostro di creatività, anzi in verità sono troppo pratico ed analitico.
> 
> Cosa potrei fare per stupirla, positivamente si intende.
> 
> Grazie


Secondo me dovresti sforzarti di alzarti dalla sedia (non prendertela) e andare a ballare pure tu.
PRETENDI di accompagnarla, e vediamo che succede.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Gennaio 2008)

*james*

mi chiedi cosa fare per stupirla...

al posto tuo, caro amico penserei a quello che lei ti ha detto in questi anni, ai suoi desideri che probabilmente hai solo temporaneamente dimenticato, ai motivi per cui ti innammorasti di lei, a quello che le piaceva fare e che le potrebbe far piacere oggi.

James, se sei innammorato della tua compagna, e e me pare che tu lo sia davvero, diversamente non saresti qui a chiedere aiuto...oggi..pensando a cio' che E' lei...che è stata, e che potra' ancora essere, regalale un mazzo di fiori e stasera dille che la vuoi ascoltare ancora, e con attenzione...per tutte le volte che non l'hai fatto e che farai ancora.

In casa, fuori a cena, sul davanzale, questo decidilo Tu insieme a lei.

Io non insisterei con quella storia della danza...lascia perdere per ora...se si riavvicinerà accadrà naturalmente che di sera non vedrà l'ora di tornare a casa da te.

Vedi james, tu hai la consapevolezza di quanto avresti dovuto fare e non hai fatto...e non è poco caro amico....quindi non perdere coraggio a ricomnicia ORA!

Anche subito ,mandandole un messaggio.

E' comprensibile quello che a lei è accaduto...il discorso sarebbe lungo e purtroppo non molto tempo...il fatto che lei abbia o non abbia avuto un amante a mio parere è assolutamente relativo in questo contesto di relazione...Gli errori sono stati fatti da entrambi, in maniera diversa attraverso magari modalità diverse...in percentuale diversa....ma questo non è importante...quello che lo diventa è capire QUANTA energia avete voglia di investire nella relazione di oggi.

pensa a quanto dedicate *a Voi due*...pensaci bene....

Pensa se lo stesso tempo che tu dedichi a lei tutti i giorni lo dedicassi alla tua professione....falliresti nel giro di brevissimo tempo..mi sbaglio James?

Dalle ascolto, tanto, rispondi alle sue domande, non scappare....se scappa lei dalle tue , per ora, consentile di farlo...è arrabbiata probabilmente, delusa....dalle del tempo...

Riscopri il suo ruolo di Donna...non è difficile pensare a cio' che a Donna farebbe piacere.

 Di Madre...


Si, lo so , è faticoso.
Chiedile di starle accanto e osservala...è cosi semplice capire i desideri dell'altro quando si ama...mi sbaglio James?


----------



## Bruja (16 Gennaio 2008)

*Miciolidia*

Bel post Micia..... a volte si cerca la luna e ci si scorda delle piccole cose che hanno composto il cammino di una felicità che pare perduta...
Bruja


----------



## Old jamesbond (16 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi chiedi cosa fare per stupirla...
> 
> al posto tuo, caro amico penserei a quello che lei ti ha detto in questi anni, ai suoi desideri che probabilmente hai solo temporaneamente dimenticato, ai motivi per cui ti innammorasti di lei, a quello che le piaceva fare e che le potrebbe far piacere oggi.
> 
> ...


Grazie !! che bel post, mi dà molto coraggio.

E' quello che cercherò di fare, con tutte le mie forze, con tutto l'impegno possibile, con tutto l'amore possibile, con tutta la pazienza possibile.

GRAZIE !!!


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Grazie !! che bel post, mi dà molto coraggio.
> 
> E' quello che cercherò di fare, con tutte le mie forze, con tutto l'impegno possibile, con tutto l'amore possibile, con tutta la pazienza possibile.
> 
> GRAZIE !!!


 
Sono io che ringrazio Te James.

Mi hai offerto una occasione in piu' riflettere anche sul mio vissuto passato, presente e futuro... vissuto, dicevo,  che naturalmente non è sovrapponibile al tuo perchè ognuno di noi ne ha uno proprio assolutamente personale e caratterizzante ma nelle dinamiche di relazione di coppia non siamo  cosi distanti.

Al posto della tua Lei avrei potuto esserci io...non è stata la danza, non sono state le ore piccole...ma mi sono allontanata, per difesa, per rubare alla vita quello che mi apparteneva di diritto, visto che lui me lo aveva sottratto... e oggi capisco che fosse anche provocazione verso me stessa e verso di lui...

Dovevo scombinare tutti  i ruoli, terremotare tutto...diversamente lui non dava cenno di prendermi "sul serio" nonostante le mie denunce per anni. 


Tu non immagini quanto alcune letture qui mi abbiano dato occasione per riflettere tanto...proprio oggi pomeriggio ci pensavo.

E non necessariamente destinate a me...anzi...in fondo di me stessa non ho raccontato assai.

E quando l'ho fatto ne ho trovato davvero il beneficio di una carezza, anche quando sono arrivati gli schiaffoni la cui utilità è innegabile, e per chi li riceve e per chi li ammolla.


A volte anche una parola ha tuonato per giorni nella mia testa, una di questa è _Farsi_ _Amorevolezza..._ma solo per citarne una caso, e per farti un esempio.


Felice davvero di aver rafforzato il tuo coraggio James.

Miciolidia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Gennaio 2008)

Elogio al forum


----------



## Verena67 (17 Gennaio 2008)

Senza nulla togliere alle belle parole di Micio, io ribadisco e ti esorto ad essere severo per i motivi già detti.

Non svamparti.

Un abbraccio!


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Senza nulla togliere alle belle parole di Micio, io ribadisco e ti esorto ad essere severo per i motivi già detti.
> 
> Non svamparti.
> 
> Un abbraccio!


 

Vere, credo di aver capito quello che vuoi dire...ma considerando la situazione di james come paradigmatica di tante altre relazioni ...io credo che la* severità* sia oppurtuno applicarla ad un rapporto padre-figlia.

E lui ha un ruolo diverso.

che senso avrebbe qui? 

Non è la bambina che torna tardi a casa contravvenendo alle regole del padre che agisce per il suo bene.

il bene della relazione dovrebbe essere capace di trovarlo autonomamente, non puo' essere indotto attraverso la severità...mi sbaglio raga?


----------



## Iago (17 Gennaio 2008)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Vere, credo di aver capito quello che vuoi dire...ma considerando la situazione di james come paradigmatica di tante altre relazioni ...io credo che la* severità* sia oppurtuno applicarla ad un rapporto padre-figlia.
> 
> E lui ha un ruolo diverso.
> 
> ...


no.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Vere, credo di aver capito quello che vuoi dire...ma considerando la situazione di james come paradigmatica di tante altre relazioni ...io credo che la* severità* sia oppurtuno applicarla ad un rapporto padre-figlia.
> 
> E lui ha un ruolo diverso.
> 
> ...


Non lo so.
Ogni relazione ha una sua modalità di comunicazione e non comunicazione.
Loro non comunicano e lei si sta proprio comportando come un'adolescente che agisce per comunicare e a me pare stia comunicando un bisogno di scontro, dirottura per ritrovare la comunicazione verbale.
Potrebbe essere utile una posizione netta e decisa di lui, che non sarebbe quella del genitore che sgrida, ma quella del compagno che esige di essere trattato con rispetto e chiarezza.


----------



## Old jamesbond (20 Gennaio 2008)

Ciao a tutti, manco da qualche giorno sul forum, motivi di lavoro ed altro, la situazione non è cambiata molto dall'ultima volta che scrissi, passo giorni in cui sono sereno e convinto della mia missione, cioè riconquistare la fiducia e l'amore di mia moglie, ad altri nei quali mi crolla il mondo addosso.
La gelosia è veramente orribile, non sono mai stato geloso prima di questi accadimenti e non sò se riuscirò a guarire mai più, a volte anche solo vederla spedire un SMS mi rovina la giornata, mi ricaccia nel baratro, il prox weekend sono riuscito ad organizzare per noi due una bella uscita come ai bei tempi, spero di potere parlare molto e di capire qualcosa in più.

Grazie a tutti


----------



## Verena67 (20 Gennaio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, manco da qualche giorno sul forum, motivi di lavoro ed altro, la situazione non è cambiata molto dall'ultima volta che scrissi, passo giorni in cui sono sereno e convinto della mia missione, cioè riconquistare la fiducia e l'amore di mia moglie, ad altri nei quali mi crolla il mondo addosso.
> La gelosia è veramente orribile, non sono mai stato geloso prima di questi accadimenti e non sò se riuscirò a guarire mai più, a volte anche solo vederla spedire un SMS mi rovina la giornata, mi ricaccia nel baratro, il prox weekend sono riuscito ad organizzare per noi due una bella uscita come ai bei tempi, spero di potere parlare molto e di capire qualcosa in più.
> 
> Grazie a tutti


 
James, tu hai una missione che è unilaterale, e questo non funzionerà mai 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non si riaggiusta una relazione da soli. RELAZIONE è RAPPORTO tra due persone: occorre la volontà di entrambi.

I consigli che alcuni utenti del forum ti hanno dato di perdono, amore, tolleranza...non dico non siano validi. Ma da soli non bastano. Anzi, ribadisco, secondo me sono controproducenti.

Devi recuperare dignità, fierezza, forza interiore. E poi coinvolgerla - se lo vuole - i un discorso A DUE, non urlando o litigando, ma DISCUTENDO. Non si possono ammantare di zucchero questo tipo di discussioni...e la comprensione non puo' diventare debolezza!

Da solo vai solo incontro alla solitudine, purtroppo....

Bacio!


----------



## Old lele51 (20 Gennaio 2008)

*leggi bene...James*



Verena67 ha detto:


> James, tu hai una missione che è unilaterale, e questo non funzionerà mai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


James se LEI non partecipa...non farai altro che amareggiarti tutti i giorni...devi definire con lei cosa vuole..TE o la sua vita allegra e spensierata..e poi decidere..la tua è una lotta solitaria..e poi ci si abitua alla solitudine alla amarezza e cdrai in un buco troppo profondo per poterne uscire.......


----------

